# Howdy



## c0ntr0lz (Mar 12, 2004)

Just found the place and signed up 
I've had an Powershot A80 for about 4 months now and I'm up to 7200 pix. I'm looking to get the EOS 10D in the next coming months. But I"m posting here to see what yall think of my pix. 

http://thectrlz.com the link to my photo page(no design yet) 
http://ctrlzproduction.com and the link to my main site 
http://ctrlzproduction.com/best_of_pix.html my top 20 favs 

Thanks in advance


----------



## karissa (Mar 12, 2004)

Not bad. I like your style.

Does a mod want to move this to the personal web's forum?  I donno.. I guess it could fit here too....


----------



## c0ntr0lz (Mar 12, 2004)

thanks   I did see the other forum topic      thanks for letting me know that is there


----------



## mrsid99 (Mar 12, 2004)

Good stuff!
 Some of the vehicle shots are refreshingly original.


----------



## c0ntr0lz (Mar 13, 2004)

wll thank you very much
I'm glad you liked


----------

